
Possible liquid ocean discovered on Pluto. Could it be Pluto Water? - foobarbecue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluto_Water
======
foobarbecue
Also [https://www.newscientist.com/article/2094848-pluto-must-
have...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2094848-pluto-must-have-liquid-
ocean-or-itd-look-like-an-overripe-peach/)

